# She heard they weren't making round bales anymore



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

My sister in law came home from Virginia and stopped out tonight for a visit. She said she'd heard we had to quit making round hay bales anymore because the livestock wasn't getting a "square" meal anymore.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

But with Rd bales they get a "well rounded meal"


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I will let her know that!


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

at least the food Pyramid is gone, would be heck making a pyramid bale


----------

